

Ask HN: Are there any non-email spam/bot detection SAAS providers for websites? - bobzimuta

I&#x27;ve come across umpteen homegrown implementations to detect spam comments&#x2F;signups ranging from  point thresholds, cookie checking, javascript injection, css hiding, timeouts...<p>Also, people are paid to solve captchas.<p>Then you have the problem of abusive bots which can be resolved by honeypots &amp; fail2ban, but you have to make sure your logs are aggregated, communicate the firewall rules to your web proxy and then be careful of blocking search engines.<p>You can also integrate spam blacklists and keep them up to date.<p>If there aren&#x27;t any existing providers I&#x27;m starting to wonder if there would be an opportunity to create a saas offering which:<p>* allows developers to integrate simply by plugging into popular web frameworks, protecting not only comments but user&#x2F;beta signups, etc.<p>* automatically uses all the best methods for stopping spam &amp; bot abuse, both client and server side, automatically improving its own algorithms<p>* maintains and automatically distributes a central, real time blacklist database<p>* provides a great interface for monitoring&#x2F;reporting and to easily blacklist or whitelist<p>ps. I had the unfortunate experience of having my submission link timeout as I wrote this submission :)
======
diminish
Sad to see such a useful question left without an answer. Did you find the
answer elsewhere?

~~~
bobzimuta
I realized it's a core offering from Cloudflare.

Now to convince myself that it's worth competing against them on security-as-
a-service simply because they'll be too expensive and/or developers don't want
to relinquish entire control of their websites for the added benefit.

